# fiscal number in lisboa?



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

hi all. i'll be arriving in lisboa shortly, and i believe my first order of business is to obtain a número de indentificação fiscal.

does anyone know the exact requirements and procedure for this? where do i go? do i need an appointment? will i walk out the door with a number, or does it take a while? 

i'm guessing that i'll need the number in order to proceed with my second order of business, signing up for a cell phone service plan?

thanks!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok. Take your passport and something with your new address. You can just walk in and you will have your number when you leave.
You do not need anything to get and use a cell phone, you can just buy a sim card at the airport.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You go to the Tax Office that covers your address, cost is appox €7, ID as Silvers says, if your a EU or EEA citizen/resident you don't reguire a Fiscal Rep as your American you might unless you've come in on a work/study Visa. You should have far less problem with this in Lisbon.


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks for the responses. hopefully will go smoothly!


----------

